# Thoughts on a Simco



## xXSweetBreezeXx

Posting a question for a friend. They have received an offer to trade a saddle for a horse she has for sale. The lady said the saddle is a limited edition Simco saddle 198950. She says it is worth $2200. It just seems a little off to me but I am not too sure about saddles so I thought I would get some outside opinions. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 4horses

I paid $150 for my Simco from the feed store. I later sold it for $550 on eBay.

But it was in pristine condition. Stored indoors. It was a saddle from 1975. I was shocked when I saw the year on it. No way it looked that old! Decent saddles, but no way I would trade a horse for one.


----------



## Chevaux

I own a Simco saddle. I've have had it for around 30 years now and its still in great condition. I had always thought Simco saddles were mid range priced saddles; I had also thought that the newer saddles are not quite the quality of the old ones. Therefore, unless the saddle is brand new and still in the box, I wouldn't place that high of a value on it but I'm willing to stand corrected.


----------



## SouthernTrails

I used to sell Simco a few years ago.

There has never been a Simco worth anywhere close to 2,200.00.


.


----------



## jenkat86

My experience with Simco is almost exactly like 4horses'. I bought one from a feed store for $150 and it was over 30 years old. I really liked that saddle, it was in great shape and it fit my horse and me really well. I ended up trading it on a roping saddle that I later sold for $450. 

Sounds a little off to me too...


----------



## flytobecat

Yeah, I've never seen a Simco that cost that much. They aren't high end saddles like someone else said.


----------



## Saddlebag

It depends on your definition of high end. I say that my roper was and is a high end saddle. All the best materials went into the making of it. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## Saskia

I don't think it's a fair trade. 

I like riding in Simco saddles, they're really comfy but I don't think they're worth near that, especially not new.


----------



## Saddlebag

Can you get pics and post them for me to see? Or where it is advertised? I may be able to provide some helpful info on value.


----------



## anndankev

Yes, pics of the saddle (and of the horse they want to trade it for) please.


----------



## SueNH

Action Company - Catalogs

The Simco saddles start on page 50. Should give you an idea. Models change fairly rapidly. A used saddle is going to be less. You can kind of get the idea of what it might be work searching the sale sites. 
Used Simco Saddles for sale in USA | HorseClicks

Just because it was listed at that price doesn't mean it actually sold at that price either.

Ebay is a pretty good search through the sold saddles because you can see what the saddle actually sold for.

I have Simco now. A very plain deep seated trail saddle. I can't complain about it at all. Leather is decent. I'm not afraid of it being held together with rusty carpet tack like the imports. It was made around 2002, give or take a year. I got it new.

My very first saddle was a Simco back in the early 1970's. Time may have clouded my memory but I'd say it was a much better saddle than my current one. Hand tooled, ample leather on skirting and fenders, no short cuts noted.


----------



## kricket

I ride barrels on a barrel simco an it is comfortable for just trail riding or racing. Mine is from 1994 an still going on strong.


----------

